# i was wondering has anyone gave up looking for their dream bbw/ssbbw



## svenmad2164 (Jun 3, 2011)

i was wondering has anyone gave up looking for their dream bbw/ssbbw because i am thinking about it. And it coming on more stronger today I was just wondering has anyone gave up


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2011)

svenmad2164 said:


> i was wondering has anyone gave up looking for their dream bbw/ssbbw because i am thinking about it. And it coming on more stronger today I was just wondering has anyone gave up



Do not give up! Just keep in mind that finding a suitable mate takes time. Concentrate on yourself and on fulfilling your other dreams. Make yourself more attractive and you will attract the woman of your dreams.


----------



## BlueBurning (Jun 4, 2011)

svenmad2164 said:


> i was wondering has anyone gave up looking for their dream bbw/ssbbw because i am thinking about it. And it coming on more stronger today I was just wondering has anyone gave up



In terms of dream partner, are you simply looking for the female that means your physical dream or is personality included?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 4, 2011)

svenmad2164 said:


> i was wondering has anyone gave up looking for their dream bbw/ssbbw because i am thinking about it. And it coming on more stronger today I was just wondering has anyone gave up



don't give up man! there are more BBW's out there then other body types,they are easy to find.just don't give up,i wish you luck! sometimes it is hard not to give up,but you always have to have that twinkle of hope,no matter how good that hope may be.


----------



## kioewen (Jun 4, 2011)

I actually say, yes, do give up. And I'm not being facetious. Dreaming about an ideal girl is like dreaming about winning the lottery. It's just a recipe for disappointment. Each disappointment builds on the next, and over time, it can have a ruinous effect on a person.

It's like a deaf person always wanting to hear again. At some point, he just has to realize that the hearing is never coming back, never ever and he has to make the most of a world of silence. That way lies less misery that constant pining for something (or someone) he can never have.


----------



## paperman921 (Jun 4, 2011)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Do not give up! Just keep in mind that finding a suitable mate takes time. Concentrate on yourself and on fulfilling your other dreams. Make yourself more attractive and you will attract the woman of your dreams.




great advice. Couldn't have been said better!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## kioewen (Jun 8, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


>



The irony of that poster is rich -- and I trust you meant it that way.

The moral of the Charlie Brown/Lucy football trope is that Charlie Brown would be much happier and more liberated if he could only stop foolishly trying to kick the football, say "good riddance" to Lucy and her mind games, and live free of this self-destructive, futile endeavour.


----------



## mediaboy (Jun 10, 2011)

You should probably just give up.

I mean - going out every night & meeting new people - people that could potentially redefine your entire conception if "ideal" is hard but failing & living & eventually dying alone is easy?

Suck it up & carry-on.


----------



## Jello404 (Jun 10, 2011)

I think you should give up. The problem about dreams are..THEYRE DREAMS. You live in reality. Its best to find the best partner you can and hopefully they'll meet most of your wants and desires.


----------



## Azrael (Jun 10, 2011)

My own personal thought is to never hold onto some deluded concept of a "dream women". Instead, seek abstract concepts or no concepts at all.
By focusing on the "dream" you'll likely compare women who you are with or have a mild interest in to your "dream girl" and will be chasing a dream forevermore....

Never looking at the reality which is right infront of your face.
And that is, while there may not be your idealised "dream women" you'll find that in reality there are real women whom exist beyond your wildest fantasy.


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Jun 13, 2011)

There are plenty of us single BBW's out here waiting for the right guy to sweep us off our feet too...don't get discouraged...go out and do the things youn enjoy and you will be sure to find someone with common interests at some point...and in the meantime, you are living your life...and that is a very attractive quality!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 13, 2011)

I found my dream girl, its possible.


----------



## joey86 (Jun 20, 2011)

Finding a feedee in the UK is hard, but i havent given up yet ... there must be a 600lbs feedee out there somewhere hehe


----------



## kronoman (Jun 22, 2011)

svenmad2164 said:


> i was wondering has anyone gave up looking for their dream bbw/ssbbw because i am thinking about it. And it coming on more stronger today I was just wondering has anyone gave up



I gave up from a curious side: I always dreamed of a BBW, but Im quite a glutton myself, and somehow I started dating a pretty loving girl like 2 years ago, and she likes big guys (this is a understatement) and I was a little chubby, and she started to cook, and when I started to gain, she confessed me her likes, and well, now roles are inverted lol the life is mysterious... Im enjoying it a lot anyways...


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 22, 2011)

I've pretty much given up-I'm just not cut out for this dating malarkey. I'm gonna be on my own for a long time...


----------



## Wholelottarosie78 (Jun 23, 2011)

I like that someone had the literal "balls" to bring this subject up. I have in the past entertained to possibility of "giving up" also. However , the curious thing I found was as I matured so did my ideal of my "dream guy". As a young woman I thank the Gods for this because I have no idea where I would be right now. As a rebellious and impressionable teen I can say I would probably be in prison or worse. I still have a strange attraction to "Bad Boys" but i don't let my past relationships break me , I grow and change as my life does. I like the previous posts and I understand the philosophy behind " A dream is just that...a dream" but as a dreamer I can say unabashedly that I hold fast and follow my dreams: but allow for my view to burgeon and be explored until I find a person with the pieces that fit. I don't have a "dream guy" anymore, I have myself. This is one of the things in life that I have found to be the utmost truth: You have to find and understand yourself in order to find "The One". Ideas can change and grow, beliefs can not. Dreams change, go with it and never give in.


----------



## TXgalnAK (Jun 28, 2011)

Yooowhooo!!! I am right here!!!!:bounce: Can't you see me??? Ive been looking a long time for an FA...if you give up you'll never find me. I may not be a dream doll for some guys but could make one guys dreams come true and prove to me that FA's are not just in my dreams but real...so no don't give up..you are someone's dream come true.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jul 1, 2011)

I found my Dream girl.....My wife.....The only thing is I want her to gain more weight again, she was once bigger and has lost a lot of it.

Its funny how society can shape someones view of themselves.....She looks like the Hottest plus size model (although a bit more curvy and voluptuous and and in a shorter sexier package) when she had all her weight on....and I dream for my Dream girl to gain it all back.

So I guess I can relate to your starting post.....I feel the same sometimes!
But I know it is there and achievable!


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think the OP is using the term "dream girl" loosely and doesn't actually mean a girl he conjured up in his dreams and wishes he would run into in reality -_- Anyways, I think it is possible to find the girl/guy of your "dreams", the one person who you could spend every minute of your day with and not get tired of them, the person you want to marry and have kids with, the person you want to build a life with, etc. I know I've found mine, the one I would see myself doing all those things with, things I've never thought of doing with anyone else. Sucky thing is that she's married and can't get out of her shitty situation.. If we are meant to be though, fate will bring us together, and maybe I'll run into another girl that makes me feel the same way some day. So don't give up, dream girls and guys are out there!


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2011)

I TOTALLY gave up on finding my dream girl RIGHT before I found her. :bow::smitten::wubu:


----------



## Fat Brian (Oct 20, 2011)

Fish said:


> I TOTALLY gave up on finding my dream girl RIGHT before I found her. :bow::smitten::wubu:



Proof you always find something when you're not really looking for it.


----------



## Tkscz (Oct 20, 2011)

Dude you think you got it bad? I always find a girl with the dream body (pear shaped), but has a personality of pudding. Hell my most recent only lasted a month because she had NO personality, and yet I'm still looking buddy. Don't give up, it's what they want.


----------



## imfree (Oct 20, 2011)

I gave up looking, as I have neither a decent income, nor the physical ability to work, nor a car, nor means to buy a real Tenn Loop Ranch.:doh: Ha! She'd need to be someone who loves to cuddle:happy:, loves to listen to old records and VLF Earth sounds, and have a place to take me home to. Good thing I'm housebroken.


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 21, 2011)

For me all the fun is in the looking. That being said there have lows, but the positives outweigh the negatives and most times the negatives are necessary to be able to get to the end result. No way I'll ever give up.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't condone the idea on giving up or settling. But I do think that given enough time, altering what you are looking for to be broader in description is a needed thing.

For me, in 2009 I met the girl I was always looking for. I thought I had won the lottery, found one in a million. Sadly I wasn't what she was looking for, and she cast me aside.

Several meet and greets with new people later, I decided that time _is_ short. I needed to find someone that matched up with me on the most important things, and exclude some of the superficial things.

My girlfriend is wonderful. She is a beautiful woman who shares a lot of my common interests. Given the broadening of what I want in a woman, I feel like I won the lottery all over again.


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 31, 2011)

I found my wife in 2003. She's perfect for me.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Oct 31, 2011)

After two failed marriages, I had for the most part thrown my arms up in disgust and defeat. . I didn't believe there was a woman in the world worth having. . (not an uncommon feeling after an ugly divorce) I did find myself wishing for female "companionship". (read that as sex if you wish) 

Not exactly a "clubber" our local newpaper began offering a "singles" section with personals. .etc. I opted to put a short ad stating my preferences in "queen-sized" women (a pre-bbw descriptor) I received several replies, none of which went anywhere . I did receive a bit of an "angry" reply. . stating some things I for one wasn't exactly looking for in a woman. . but undaunted, I responded and we set a date to meet. . 

She was not what I was looking for, but she was exactly what I needed, and for the next 20+ years she was the first person I talked to every day and the last person I spoke to every night. . The truth is, I'm not perfect, so how could I possibly expect a woman to be so for me. . yet I found her! Even though I had in essence given up, I was blessed with the most wonderful partner anyone could have possibly asked for... 

Years later, people would ask her how we met. . She would reply. . "He advertised for a fat woman, I applied for the job and got it!" The truth is, I was the one who received the most, she was my everything. . until cancer took her from me. . . We found one another in the most unexpected place, under the strangest of circumstances. . Sometimes you think you should "give up". . and life takes a strange turn. . I cannot imagine how empty my life would have been without her. . even though she wasn't exactly what I was looking for. . she was so much more!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 31, 2011)

What we can't be happy without we can't be truly happy with. That said, love is not a negotiation; there's no "settling" involved when you care more about another person than yourself. Love is a selfless act that you give yourself over to, no matter what. Lust always has stipulations.


----------

